# رحلتي إلى قلب يسوع



## white.angel (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*رحلتي إلى قلب يسوع*​



 
*
حقاً إنَّها أمتع رحلة قمت بها في حياتي الفكرية، فما أجمل أن تُقلّب صفحات التاريخ لتعود إلى الوراء إلى نحو الألفين من السنين، لتتذكّر مُخلّصنا وحياته التى تشهد لنا بحُبّه الفريد.*
*
لقد رافقت مخلّصي الحبيب في آلامه المقدّسة من جثسيماني إلى الجلجثة.*

* ركبت زورق أفكاري، وقد كان لى يسوع أعظم قبطان في إرشاده.*

* طفت أماكن كثيرة، مشيت في طرق وعرة، صعدت إلى جبال عالية، هبطت إلى أودية قفرة، تسلّقت صخور، دخلت كهوف.. ركبت بحار ومحيطات وخضت أنهار.. أمَّا الهواء الذي كنت أستنشقه فقد كان مقدّساً، يحمل ريح الحُب والبذل والعطاء..*

* لقد سمعت الأبدية تتكلم، والدهور تترنم، والحياة تُناجي الحياة، وها أصوات المجد والغلبة تترامى من بعيد ممزقة حاجز الصمت الرهيب.*

* وهنا وهناك أخذت الناس تتجمّع حتى صارت جموعاً كثيرة، لتعلن عن حقيقة لاهوت المسيح، وأيضاً عن حُبّه العجيب للبشر.*

* من فوق الجلجثة تطلّعت، فإذا بمدن إسرائيل الواسعة يسودها صمت عجيب*

* فلمَّا نظرت إلى فوق، رأيت السماء مرصّعة بنجوم القدّيسين وفي وسطهم يلمع نجم أُمّي مريم.*

* وها كوكبي الجميل، يسوعى شمس البر المُنير يسطع بمجده العظيم، كما لو كان يريد أن يرشدني إلى حيث مسكن حُبّه.*

* وعندما نظرت إلى أسفل، فإذا بظلام حالك قد غطى المسكونة كلّها، ولكن كلمات سماوية ذات أحرف نورانيّة قد نقشت على رمال الجلجثة " الله يُحبّك " فتحوّل الجبل المظلم إلى سماء تكسوها حُلّة بهيّة من الأنوار.*

* استأنست في رحلتي بكثيرين من قديسين وكتّاب ومفكّرين.. جعلوني أرى وجه يسوع في مياه صافية، لقد كانوا لي نجوماً ساطعة تلمع في سماء الفكر، وقد كنت سعيداً بأفكارهم، فكل من كتب عن آلام مخلصيّ يستحق مني التقدير..*

* فيا قبطاني الماهر، أيها القلب السماويّ، تعال وارقد في زورق حياتي إلى الأبد، حتى تتلاشى أعاصير الحقد، وتهدأ عواصف الكراهية، وتكف أمواج الشر عن الهياج، فأنا لا أُريد سوى أن أصل إلى ميناء الحُب الإلهيّ بهدوء وسلام.*​


----------



## free20 (10 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## إلهنا إله قلوب (10 سبتمبر 2011)

يعظم انتصارنا بالذي أحبنا


----------



## monmooon (10 سبتمبر 2011)

[فيا قبطاني الماهر، أيها القلب السماويّ، تعال وارقد في زورق حياتي إلى الأبد، حتى تتلاشى أعاصير الحقد، وتهدأ عواصف الكراهية، وتكف أمواج الشر عن الهياج، فأنا لا أُريد سوى أن أصل إلى ميناء الحُب الإلهيّ بهدوء وسلام


*موضوع جميل اوى اوى ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## النهيسى (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*موضوع جميل جداجدا شكراا​*


----------



## النهيسى (10 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## white.angel (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*اشكركم لمروركم احبائى ... ربنا يبارككم*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*فيا قبطاني الماهر، أيها القلب السماويّ، تعال وارقد في زورق حياتي إلى الأبد، حتى تتلاشى أعاصير الحقد، وتهدأ عواصف الكراهية، وتكف أمواج الشر عن الهياج، فأنا لا أُريد سوى أن أصل إلى ميناء الحُب الإلهيّ بهدوء وسلام.​*
*مووضوع اكثر من رائع
ربنا يعوضك يا قمرررر*


----------



## white.angel (15 سبتمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مووضوع اكثر من رائع
> ربنا يعوضك يا قمرررر*


*اشكرك حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
**ربنا يباركك
شكراً للتقييم*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 سبتمبر 2011)

هى اجمل رحلة ان اكون مع الحبيب يسوع المسيح هو حصنى وامانى


----------



## white.angel (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*ليتنا نعطيه ان يكون معنا فى اصعب رحله .... رحلة الحياه ...*
*اشكرك لمرورك اخى الغالى*​


----------



## prayer heartily (15 سبتمبر 2011)

فيا قبطاني الماهر، أيها القلب السماويّ، تعال وارقد في زورق حياتي إلى الأبد، حتى تتلاشى أعاصير الحقد، وتهدأ عواصف الكراهية، وتكف أمواج الشر عن الهياج، فأنا لا أُريد سوى أن أصل إلى ميناء الحُب الإلهيّ بهدوء وسلام.

امين يا يسوع 
موضوع يستحق التقيم


----------



## white.angel (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكراً عزيزتى ... ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## ramzy1913 (19 سبتمبر 2011)




----------

